# 'zillas or mudlites



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

Ok im sure this post is on here somewhere but my search was un-succesful...i 

read a post on highlifter that said that "any sized zilla weighs less than any 

mudlite thats the same respective size." is this true? and also i have a 500 

H.O. popo...im runnin 26in mudlites. could my bike pull the same sized zillas 

just as effectivly in the mud and trails and such without a clutch kit or 

exhaust? i dont have any performance upgrades on my popo yet but lookin for 

a better tire maybe in a 27in. thanks for you opinions and advice in advance...:rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

You could probably get away with running a 28 zilla instead of the 27 mudlite. 

Zilla	28x10-12	26
Zilla	28x12-12	27.6
Zilla 28x9x14 23.9
Zilla 28x11x14 26




Mud Lite 27x12-10	24.8
Mud Lite 27x12-12	27.8
Mud Lite 26x12-12	25.9


as you can see the 28 zillas are about the same weight that you are running right now.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If you go to a 28'' tire you may want to go into the clutches just to save your belt IMO


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

thats kind of what i was thinkin...but not only weight but what about gettin in the mud and pullin...think that 500 HO will pull them 28s?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

It should do just fine with 28'' zillas. the 500 HO is a pretty tough quad ,I would still suggest a primary spring to maintain belt grip


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

sweetness...thanks honda!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Zilla's...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep u will love them. I'm runnin 27s on my brute.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I own both.And like both but i like the Zillas better.

Like stated above. Go with the 27's unless you are planning on adding a clutch kit. The 28's are light for sure but the taller the tire you add the more your changing the over all gearing.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

if you ride mud i would say zillas. i have mudlites and they do good but i think the zillas would be better for mud


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

buncha dang mud lite haters.................. i like my mud lites for what they are...... and i will follow or lead anyone with them zilla's cause i ain't fraiid.. thats all lol


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

zillas


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Having owned both the Mudlites and the Zillas I would say the Zillas hook up better in most situations.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

There you go there is your answer ^^^^^


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

wow...lol...looks like its zilla time once i get the F N thing to start


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

that popo will turn them zillas, my cousin turns 31X11 Laws with a 3" lift on his 500 HO POPO with no other mods and no problems.


----------



## HAWSE700EFI (Mar 3, 2009)

Another vote for zillas. Had both and the Zillas are lighter and hook up better in most situations like stated earlier. On your popo you could run those 28's with no problem but if you wanted to do a mod later on, I would get a good clutch kit such as a heelclicker or QSC.


----------

